# It's coming!  First frost alert issued.



## billski (Sep 10, 2011)

For New England Greenville, Maine.  3 days in a row.  It won't be long now.  BRING IT ON!

608 PM EDT SAT SEP 10 2011  ...FROST ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 2 AM TO 7 AM EDT SUNDAY...  * TEMPERATURES...IN THE LOWER TO MID 30S.


----------



## John W (Sep 12, 2011)

FANTASTIC THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am jonesing to see some temps in the 30's.  I was up in the ADK region this past weekend and while it was cooler then my home NYC, it wasn't quite that cool.  Glad to hear up in the mountains it was colder......  I am sticking to my guns on the first accumulation for the NE is going to be 10/17. I just feel it...


----------



## Glenn (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks like a cooldown by the end of this week.


----------



## billski (Sep 12, 2011)

Frost north of the Whites the last few days.  Lower 30's warming to mid 60s.  No sno on Mr. Washington yet.  At least none that stuck.


----------



## jrmagic (Sep 12, 2011)

Not the Easat but I heard CO had some snow ath the highest elevations over the weekend:beer:


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 12, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Not the Easat but I heard CO had some snow ath the highest elevations over the weekend:beer:



Telluride Monday morning.


----------



## k123 (Sep 13, 2011)

First frost coming to belleayre:


----------



## legalskier (Sep 14, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Not the Easat but I heard CO had some snow ath the highest elevations over the weekend:beer:



Summer snow stoke for Aspen tonight:
http://www.aspentimes.com/article/20110914/NEWS/110919921/1077&ParentProfile=1058


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2011)

We have a frost advisory for tonight.  It was 42F this morning at my house when I got up this morning, which was a little chilly since we had the windows open...


----------



## billski (Sep 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> We have a frost advisory for tonight.  It was 42F this morning at my house when I got up this morning, which was a little chilly since we had the windows open...



Note to sundown.  Time to position those guns for an early snowmaking start!


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 16, 2011)

We left some windows open over night too- it was 51 according to the thermometer on a windowsill (inside, but open window). As if getting out of bed isn't hard enough, when it's chilly, staying covered is even better...


----------



## billski (Sep 16, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> We left some windows open over night too- it was 51 according to the thermometer on a windowsill (inside, but open window). As if getting out of bed isn't hard enough, when it's chilly, staying covered is even better...


Put your helmet and ski jacket on.  That should do it.  Your wife might not like it though!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 16, 2011)

Had all the windows open as well....Felt great!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 16, 2011)

Mt Washington this morning:


----------



## Nick (Sep 16, 2011)

Hard to believe i was just up there in a T-shirt and shorts about three weeks ago.


----------

